# MK2 Buyers Guide



## velodav (Jan 27, 2019)

Morning All, recently joined and looking to buy MK2 petrol TT. 
Is there a buyers guide section? What to look for and known problems etc 
Thanks Dave


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dave, welcome to the TTF.
The TTF is having database probs at present & lots of section are missing, this link may help.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=43

My standard reply for would be MK2 owners
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights. 
DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc.
Depending on history & miles, the 3.2 V6 engine cam chain wear is possible & expensive, but wear can be checked using VagCom.
Rear chassis/floor corrosion appears to be getting more common.
Check roadster roof op. thoroughly & for any damp as roof drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## velodav (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks Hoggy + Yellow_TT
It will be the 2.0 TFSI 2010/11 year looking for. Currently got an A4 Avant on lease till Xmas so got plenty of time to search. Wasn't expecting rust but having owned many Alfa's it should be a home from home :lol: Is corrosion visible from below or is often under wet carpets?
What would you expect to pay privately for a good example with approx 70k miles and do you know of a good specialist in the Stockport area...I never use main dealers

Dave


----------

